# plan b herbal alternative



## kittybutts

a good thing to know about:

wild carrot/queen annes lace will get your period going if you are concerned about pregnancy. Just get a tincture from a trusted source and dose according to the herbalist's instructions. Way cheaper than plan b hormones & good to have in a pinch. You dose right after-ish and at a couple intervals, but I'm not trying to give medical advice. Do your own research.

never heard anything bad about it from the herbalists ive chatted up. used pretty commonly as plan b or as regular contraceptive during ovulation only (dont try that unless you are very regular & track it. & do your own research). you can find some studies. If you are using it regularly as contraceptive andn it does weird stuff to your period, you should probably stop.

*antibiotics/ poor gut flora could compromise effectiveness, as with hormonal contraceptive as well.
*hormonal shifts such as childbirth, withdrawal from hormonal contraceptive, miscarriage & menopause can make it less effective


----------



## Deleted member 125

Could just be me, but I wouldn't 100 percent trust wild carrot to flush out a potential baby.


----------



## Willis

google says its a lookalike of hemlock


----------



## RoadFlower33

#kittybutts don't get discuraged over these nay sayers. "Google says"... okay!... I have been practicing holistic healing for around 10 years now and plants never stop amazing me!
I haven't personaly looked into this myself, yet. but i will be. Sounds good to know. 
Have you ever heard of the book A Thousand cures they don't want you to know about, by Kevin Tradue?


----------



## Willis

where did i say nay? op literally says do your own research so i did.

i just thought it might be useful info.


----------



## beersalt

Really, I feel as though if you're going to be spreading this information- you should share personal experience. I've done a decent amount of research In regards to herbal contraception, and what I always see is, there isn't much of a guarantee it will work. Or, the herbal alternative is precarious with dosage, and could have quite negative, and harmful affects (such as pennyroyal tea, and what not) I've never talked to a woman that has tried Wild Carrot, and actually thought it helped prevent contraception. There are studies that some women still became pregnant with consistant usage after sex..

It's worth a shot, but you're always better off just tracking your period. And using herbs as aid, if need be.

I have a sister that is pretty well versed when it comes to herbalism, and she had me dosing with blue, and black Cohash tincture- as well as large amounts of vitamin C, and ginger root tea. 

Despite our efforts, I still wasn't getting my period- and was in the extremely early stages of pregnancy. Ended up just going to planned parenthood within a week or so of these efforts, because I knew I was already pregnant.


----------



## Deleted member 125

BirdDaddy said:


> #kittybutts don't get discuraged over these nay sayers. "Google says"... okay!... I have been practicing holistic healing for around 10 years now and plants never stop amazing me!
> I haven't personaly looked into this myself, yet. but i will be. Sounds good to know.
> Have you ever heard of the book A Thousand cures they don't want you to know about, by Kevin Tradue?



being that I have a penis and have been involved in a few "uh oh" moments regarding a potential baby I'm just saying I wouldn't feel comfortable if my partner said "don't worry I'll just eat a carrot" after I came inside them. If that makes me a naysayer then right on, don't get me wrong I'll chew valerian root to go night night or take a tincture for a tooth ache but it's not the kinda thing ide want to risk having a baby over.


----------



## kittybutts

@BirdDaddy No I'm not discouraged... It's just a useful piece of info I wanted to share and people-with-reproductive-capacity can do with it what they will. I just wish I'd known about it sooner 

I haven't read that book & I'm not that deep into herbalism to check it out atm, but shits wild. Plants are food, and food is medicine.

@SlankyLanky It's really important to have options outside of a system that doesn't always serve us with dignity or in the ways we need to be served & isn't always accessible or affordable. Reproductive care, being as heavily regulated and medicalized as it is, is ultimately not in service to women or humans, but in service to a capitalist patriarchy that benefits from limiting & commodifying the reproductive autonomy of non-cismen. I am in no way discouraging anyone from doing whatever they feel is best for their body and neither should you.


----------



## Raggamuffin

This is a tricky one as I guess it always comes down to what works for the individual.

It's interesting and there's certainly some really cool things to learn in relation to health, plants and herbs help with so much, but even with copious reassurance (and knowing my body) I wouldn't put my trust in it.

Then again.. what can you trust really? I've had a friend who's managed to get pregnant TWICE both on two different forms of what is supposedly the best birth control out there... maybe she was one of those SUPER fertile people, who knows.

Abstinence is the only absolute gaurantee for no babies!
(Did you hear about the women who get pregnant even after getting tubes tied?!) crazy.


----------



## Deleted member 125

@kittybutts I don't think any part of my post came off like I was trying to tell anybody what is best for them or their body, and if it did I sure as hell didn't mean it to. I was just offering my opinion same as you, and when it comes to something as serious as a unwanted pregnancy trusting a carrot to take care of it just isn't something I would recommend, but shit I am a cis man so I guess I'm part of the problem for not trusting what I see as not even a realistic option.

Is healthcare especially reproductive care as a whole fucked? Hell yes it is. It's great to have options and or course if anyone is interested look into it, that's what's up. But that's alotta trust to put on a carrot.


----------



## roughdraft

believe it or not the "capitalist patriarchy" puts a direct hurting on cismen as well, 
especially when unplanned pregnancy occurs.

i am a witness to plenty of different herbal medicines working in many contexts. no matter how much research i could do or whoever i may be in the presence of to tell me what is what because they know all about plants - I'd find it impossible to put trust in any amount of herbal contraception because right now I really, really do not want to reproduce. 

I also understand not wanting to use a condom, especially...along with the other 'industrial' birth controls some of which I believe I am a witness to putting a hurting on various female acquaintences including ex-girlfriends. So easy to say I am strongly for finding a functional alternative. 

All things considered it is a super dicey subject and as @Raggamuffin pointed out, if even 'tube tying' does not solve the problem, I am afraid there is no easy way out.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i dunno if it would help anybody here, but we have two of the most popular zines on this subject in our file library here:

https://squattheplanet.com/files/categories/staying-healthy.40/

namely, 'hot pantz' and 'Herbal Abortion - A Woman's DIY Guide'


----------



## roughdraft

Willis said:


> where did i say nay? op literally says do your own research so i did.
> 
> i just thought it might be useful info.



you're completely right, knowing lookalikes is a huge part of foraging


----------



## RoadFlower33

Research helps ignorance. Just saying. I'll trust nature far b4 any rx.


----------



## Deleted member 125

BirdDaddy said:


> Research helps ignorance. Just saying. I'll trust nature far b4 any rx.



I trust my personal experience. I don't think it's ignorant to not rely on what's basically a snake oil treatment.


----------



## BusGypsy

just please do your research and be careful because as other posters have mentioned, wild carrot can be mildly poisonous (I guess that's the point) but it looks a lot like Poison Hemlock, there's tons of it all over the PNW, and THAT will kill you.
I seem to recall the Anarchist Cookbook has a section on this.


----------



## BusGypsy

https://squattheplanet.com/files/herbal-abortion-a-womans-diy-guide.173/


----------



## Lucky1313131313

I posted a recipe for this here: Herbal Medicine - https://macgyverrevolution.neocities.org/herbalmedicine.html and it's pretty safe, I've used it, but I would say don't use it unless you have no other choice. Plan B is reliable. Condoms are even more reliable.


----------

